# Battlefield 4 Squad (PC)



## MedicatedGrow (Nov 26, 2013)

Anyone that has purchased the game want to team up whenever were both online and play some BF4? 

I was a "pro" at bf3 and I seem to be doing alright in BF4 (just got the game) usually have a very high K/d ratio and in top 5 every round normally.

Just post here and we can link up


----------



## ownTer (Dec 18, 2013)

* Copy my post from another thread like this" 

FeelFreeToDeploy is my gamer tag for Battlelog. Add me. Im running a Haswell i5, 16 gig ripjaws @ 2200mghz, GTX 780, Raid 0 Samsung 840 128 gig, Asus Gryphon mobo. All packed into a Corsair 350D.


----------

